# Canadians Lost Sense of Reality



## Packerjohn (Dec 23, 2022)

There is one thing for certain:  Many people will believe anything in the media.  Here is  1 example of many:

https://www.ctvnews.ca/lifestyle/tr...nta-for-travel-in-canadian-airspace-1.6207501


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 23, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> There is one thing for certain:  Many people will believe anything in the media.  Here is  1 example of many:
> 
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/lifestyle/tr...nta-for-travel-in-canadian-airspace-1.6207501


Sounds more real than a lot of what's going on here.


----------



## BC Flash (Dec 23, 2022)

You mean Transport Canada doesn't clear air space for Santa?    BAH HUMBUG!!


----------

